
NSA Routinely Monitors Americans’ Communications Without Warrants - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.cryptogon.com/?p=50604
======
hprotagonist
I've been operating under this assumption since about 1996.

------
gremlinsinc
Don't think this is 'news' anymore.. pretty much assumed.

